# Photos of Livingroom...need help designing



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Many of you have been very helpful at learning about equipment choices, tv's, and especially receivers and speakers. 
I was hoping to do a built-in wall unit (you'll see the alcove in the photos, but I think it is just too expensive). The alcove is about 9.5'W x 2'D x 9'H although couldn't go to ceiling anyway due to vent and crown molding there. 

So, without a built-in. I am strongly considering getting a 60" Samsung to place on wall. Now, I am really torn between in-wall speakers (as you can see lots of space), "on-wall" speakers, or ceiling. I know the sound of in-wall or ceiling is not ideal. If going for a clean look, I really can't have the tower speakers, but still talking with wife. 

I would have some type of entertainment stand directly under tv to hold A/V equipment.

But, not that I have photos, I am all ears for any suggestions what to do with space.

Ay...hold on...having trouble uploading photos..need to resize. Give me some time to get photos uploaded.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Help please. I can't figure out how to shrink the jpg to get it within the hometheatershack height width restrictions. I am using adobe photoshop elements 8.0. Anyone?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need to do an image resize (I think that's the command name in photoshop. It's been a while).

You can also download an amazing little program called "irfan" which is small, fast, and can easily resize photos.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright. Got the photos uploaded. I am looking for any design suggestions using the alcove above. 
It is 9.5 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 9 feet to ceiling. To the left is a fireplace. 
You'll see sofa, but tons of windows directly behind.

Current plan:
1. Mount 60" LED tv on wall. Debating in-wall speakers vs. on-wall speakers vs. towers on floor (which wife would probably prefer not to do)

2. Subwoofer will likely have to hide to left of fireplace.

3. I was going to maybe do some speakers direct to left and right of sofa as the side surround and then put some "on-wall" speakers about 2 feet above high on each wall that is on either side of the windows.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

If anyone is wondering what the picture is:
Older 57" toshiba tv with pioneer V1500 receiver, Polk R50 fronts on floor and Polk R15's on top of bridge. Yes, that is a JBL P120 subwoofer on center top (long story why the sub is up there). Center is a polk csi3.
Right now behind sofa are 2 cambridge sound cubes and to left and right surround are Polk R30's.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If possible stay away from inwalls as they do not give satisfactory results IMO, but if you must then go with ones that come with back boxes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm, the cutout in that wall almost looks perfect for an acoustic transparent screen and having just enough room to hide speakers behind it...

Everyone is going to have a different opinion, but I would almost want to do in-wall speakers in that room just because the room looks pretty clean and not HT like at all. It's really going to come down to how picky you are about the audio, because they aren't going to sound as good as boxed speakers. I would also consider only doing 3.1 The rear speakers look too close to the sitting area.

If you want to try and talk your wife in to anything, see if she will let you put window tint on that huge bay window. I can see the glare off the TV.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Still welcoming more comments if you can keep them coming.
Excluding the fronts whether in-wall or not, I was hoping to do "on-wall" surrounds. I would get rid of those R30's that are right next to the sofa on left and right, and put a surround about 2-3 feet above sofa on the walls to each side.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Absolutely on tint. Actually, its a double pane window where the seal is bad. Need to have replaced anyway and will be adding tint.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Generic said:


> Hmmm, the cutout in that wall almost looks perfect for an acoustic transparent screen and having just enough room to hide speakers behind it...
> 
> Everyone is going to have a different opinion, but I would almost want to do in-wall speakers in that room just because the room looks pretty clean and not HT like at all. It's really going to come down to how picky you are about the audio, because they aren't going to sound as good as boxed speakers. I would also consider only doing 3.1 The rear speakers look too close to the sitting area.
> 
> If you want to try and talk your wife in to anything, see if she will let you put window tint on that huge bay window. I can see the glare off the TV.


Funny a screen was exactly what came to my mind as well. :T

Matt


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting suggestions, but out of my price range, and wife will freak out!


Hello all.
I think I may be coming to a conclusion on setup.

What are your thoughts:
SVS setup:
SCS-02 for center, left, and right mounted on wall.
SBS-02 or the SSS-02 for surrounds
Sub: can't afford SVS so go with BIC VK-12 (great deal).

Versus:
BIC VK6-LCR. Now either 3 of them for Left, center, right (can get each for about $199)
OR
A DV62CLR-S, with DV64 towers for left and right 
Sub: BIC VK-12
Surround: DV62si surrounds

Versus (more acoustech line):

PL-28 center with PL-89 towers
PL-66 angled for surrounds
and change sub to the PL-200 to match acoustech line






Versus:
BIC does have some nice "in-walls". The Moro M80's or FH6-W's. 

So questions:
1. I am willing to go about $1000-1200 for the surround, 2 fronts, center, and some surrounds.
With looking around I can do this with the BIC's or SVS (but not with a SVS sub).


2. What are your thoughts on which BIC setup would be best:
Go with towers combined with a VK6 center
versus
VK6 as left, center, and right
and what can I do for surrounds with BIC setup.
versus
"could" I do some in-wall BIC speakers, or is simply without question not going to be as good as the VK6's hanging on the wall or the DV84 towers?

- I found incredible prices throughout the internet on all of the BIC stuff, so willing to do whatever, mix/match to get the best sound for the buck.


Here are images of size of room and sofa, etc..if that makes a difference. I posted this in another forum, so may be familiar to some of you. 

Thanks for all of the help. I have really enjoy researching audio stuff.

Read more: SVS setup vs. BIC - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The acousticaly transparent screen idea is perfect for that location. Then everyone can be happy.:sn:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

alewisdvm said:


> Current plan:
> 1. Mount 60" LED tv on wall. Debating in-wall speakers vs. on-wall speakers vs. towers on floor (which wife would probably prefer not to do)
> 
> 2. Subwoofer will likely have to hide to left of fireplace.
> ...


I like the acoustic screen idea.....

But, What about a false wall surrounding the TV... front and center speakers behind wall :huh:

Surrounds, probably in-wall are okay, or if you can get small speakers to use on-wall and hide with decor, the sound will be better :innocent:


----------

